# 345 mm brake clearance



## Ojala (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what wheel inner diameter is necessary for the 345mm brake rotors? I have frequently seen that an 18" wheel is necessary for these brakes, but what is the actual inner diameter clearance that is necessary?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 345 mm brake clearance (Ojala)*

The rule of thumb I have used is:
Wheel in inches = rotor in inches+4
So for your 13.6 inch rotors you wold need a 17.6 inch wheel.
A 17 may work but 18 is a safer bet.
Good brake kit suppliers should have a caliper clearance guide.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: 345 mm brake clearance (greyhare)*

Frequently asked question! You NEED 18" wheels. I do not know the exact diameter but 17" wheels don't work. Refer to the pic:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: 345 mm brake clearance ([email protected])*

^^ I think you've got all of .5" of clearance there?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

17" do clear as many Passat vr6 4Motion owners put 17" wheels/snow tires.
plus VWAG in their winter wheel/tire catalog lists 17" Meribel for the R32 & 17" Chaminox for the R36


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

What about the ET.


----------

